

Hijacking Safari 4 Top Sites with Phish Bombs - infinity
http://securethoughts.com/2009/08/hijacking-safari-4-top-sites-with-phish-bombs/

======
pbhjpbhj
Summary: your most visited sites are displayed by Safari to chose from - these
can be manipulated by an attacker using javascript - replaced sites can be
used to phish your account details (eg bank details) and the URL can be hidden
due to another Safari bug.

Result: all your $$$ are belong to teh crakzorz if you use Saf4's "top sites"
feature (I'd be wary of the equivalents in other browsers too).

------
andyleclair
I'm so glad this had nothing to do with the jam band.

